# Can I use a 5 gal. HomeDepot Bucket as a Quarantine Tank?



## Cja313 (Oct 25, 2012)

I have a sick White Zebra who I believe has some sort of bacterial infection to his scales (peeling off and have a transparent growth on some) as well as some fin rot. Fish first started showing illness with paralysis of his tail, unable to swim and I thought the loss of his back tail fin and part of his anal and dorsil fin were being picked on by the healthy fish, as well as being dragged on the sandy bottom.. I have divided the tank to give him his own space with a partition and treated the tank with aquarium salt every other day along with 50% water changes because I found my nitrates were high. 

I want to treat him with medicine (Melafix) in his own small tank. I'll buy a small heater and digital thermometer to regulate temp, but was wondering if a 5 gal home depot bucket would suffice as a temporary home? I could put a small filter in with some bio media from my current filter.

I have two pics of the sick fish which shows the growth/fin/scale decay. but Im unable to shrink the pics on my Mac. (windows I can use the Paint tool to shrink a pic by a %, but dont know how on a mac. Anyone want to help? (I can email you the two pics and shrink to required size for posting?)

Thanks in advance, 

--Chris


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Sure a use a ton of plastic tubs and buckets everyday for assorted things.
rick


----------

